# image signature verify fail!!!!????



## dan2410 (Dec 3, 2012)

Please can someone help me out.
i am sort of technically minded but not quite a computer wizz. 
my wife has a huawei ascend but since updating to ics the phone seemed very sluggish slow and bloated. i got online and found a lot were having the same issues and then i found instructions on how to load a custom version of ics that would not slow and was generally better. i did find the instructions quite straight forward but stupidly i missed one step so once it came to the final stage the custom ics just would not load. i left the phone for a few days, planning to just repeat everything from scratch but before i had a chance an update became available on the phone and my wife choose to install it. which then lead to this message, "image signature verify fail your app boot image may have an incorrect signature. please update your image to a signature official one.
although i dont fully understand un rooting a phone i guess this is the reason.
As i have said i am not a computer wizz so wont understand a lot of technical terms but i can follow instructions so if anyone knows what i can do then please please help me.

Thanks


----------



## llitguy (Sep 17, 2012)

You'll probably get more technical help for this on xda's forums. They are the rooting pros, though unfortunately not quite as folksy as this site.


----------

